# Picked Up Some New Weighted Heads



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

I was down in the keys last week and picked up some cool weighted heads and wanted to share. These things are pretty cool and apologize if someone has posted them before but I had never seen them. They're made by "Fish Skull" and come in varying sizes and colors (based on hook size). The ones pictured are Medium Silver Baitfish and fit size #2, #1, #1/0 the packaging says no clue what company they base that on. You just slide them over the hook eye and add a little glue and thread. Pretty cool if you have some flies that don't have eyes that you later need to sink or to just get a fly down fast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have some that I haven't used yet. I'm planning on adding them to my eel patterns for cobia.

Very cool little things


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Those look awesome & ready to be inhaled by feeeeeeeeeesh!
catch 'em up.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen them online, never in person. Look pretty neat. 

How heavy are they? Are they lead, or a lighter material?


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

The Fish Skulls are reasonably heavy, but I don't think they are lead. They are a quick and effective way to get a finished head on a sub-service fly. The flies still run hook down - basically a deep Deceiver.

They also make a Sculpin head that will acst like a stand up jig head for fishing on or near the bottom. Some of the guys that I know are pomp nuts are using them for pomp flies. The report is that the Sculpin head holds in the sand better than dumbells for fishing in current.


----------

